# Removing old Liquid Nails



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd be taking off the tiles in a heartbeat.
Not a quick fix,but a sensible one.
I'd want to see if there was any rot in the walls under the tiles and repair accordingly.This is a wet area and any chance of mold growth should be considered.
I'm sure this is not what you wanted to hear,but in my opinion,covering it up again could only bury something that may come back and haunt you later.
The only reason for covering the tiles in the first place may have been to repair damaged or leaking tiles.
I'd also be concerned about using heat to loosen the LN because of toxic fumes.Some adhesives may contain asbestos or other noxious chemicals.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.......

I think I'd attack it with a 4, 1/2" angle grinder,+ a SSteel cup Brush.............


----------



## melkisadek (Jun 3, 2007)

*Uh, toxic fumes*

Boy, I didn't want to hear that, but I'm glad I did. It's a very enclosed
space and I'd be doing the breathing. The tiles really look firm so I'm hoping
for an easier way. I much doubt the guys would go for the whole nine yds
though that does sound right.

ElFitz


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Assuming the tile surface is in reasonably good shape and worth saving...

I have never used it but there is a Liquid Nails adhesive remover on thier site. Says it removes all construction adhesives. Looks like jellied paint remover with a 1-2 hour set time. 

Might try it after knocking down as much as you can on the lumps of adhesive. Could do pretty good on a tile surface. 

Three or four bucks a tube would be cheap to try. 

Just be wary of any ventalation warnings and protect areas below in case of drips.


----------



## melkisadek (Jun 3, 2007)

*Remover and grinder ideas*

Thanks for both those suggestions as well. I did locate the adhesive remover and wasn't thrilled with the 2 hr layover - with no certitude of its effect.
If I'd had it yesterday I'd have used it and come back in 4 days to see how it
worked.
If I can come up with a wire brush wheel that should sounds worth a try.
I'll let ya'll know how it all develops.

ElFitz


----------

